# How to stimulate the rainy season



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 55 gallon with 6 7-9" reds. Have had them for about 5 months with very little fin nips and not that much aggression towards each other. I want to set my tank up so they will breed. Anyone have any good advise. I was thinking about taking about 2 inches of water out so you have that rain affect. Should i add anthing like live plants or anthing. Should i keep feeding them smelt, shrimp and krill. What about lights. I like to keep my lights off during the day then put them on about 12 when i go to bed and watch them for 20 min then go to bed. I want to breed them. Raise the fry and keep 20 fry and give the big boys and little ones to the zoo.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd do this:

- Decrease the amount of water in the tank gradually (depending on the tank height, remove 2-4" of water). Also, I'd raise the water temperature a few degrees (shallow ponds in the wild heat up faster than deeper bodies of water). Be sure your heaters remain fully submerged!
- After a month or longer, start refilling the tank with cooler water (not too cold, to avoid a temperature shock - just a few degrees colder than the tank water), and add an airstone to oxygenize the water (rain fall causes oxygenation [surface agitation and influx of cooler fresh water from higher altitudes]).
- Refill to the normal water level in one or two weeks time (in the wild, the refilling of ponds and rivers happens gradually as well), and after it's full again, do frequent water changes (twice a week, about 20-25%), again using slightly cooler water.

I must add I haven't tried this myself, but when I will (once all my reds are 7" and bigger), I'll go this route...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks Judazzz i will try it out and keep you updated if i notice anything different. Going to have a rough month of sleep with that in my bedroom.


----------

